# Need 2 plant IDs



## Xandict (Sep 8, 2010)

I bought these 2 plants from my lfs and they have no plants marked. Anyone know what these 2 could be?


----------



## greenjoe (Jan 14, 2006)

It looks like they're both the same type of plant: possibly a java fern (microsorum pteropus) of some kind. I believe they can be grown fully aquatic too.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Xandict,

+1 for greenjoe....regular Java Fern.....Microsorum pteropus is a nice plant, slow grower, will tolerate lower light levels.


----------

